# Accès DD Freebox v6 sans connexion internet?



## jacchini (29 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour, après un déménagement, un mois sans internet et quelques heures sur les sav Free j'en ai marre, je quitte mon fai depuis dix ans pour de nouvelles aventures Avant de renvoyer la freebox j'aimerais récupérer quelques films et enregistrements que j'avais laissé dessus, mais là je ne trouve pas comment accéder au disque dur. Alors qu'avant il montait gentiment dans le Finder, maintenant je n'arrive pas à m'y connecter. J'ai vérifié le partage NAS dans l'interface et toit est bon de ce coté là. Quelc'un aurait-il une solution? Merci d'avance.


----------



## edd72 (29 Septembre 2011)

En fait, le boitier HD ne s'allume complétement (synchro, etc. rock n roll) que s'il est connecté au web via la FB.
J'ai bien peur que tu ne puisse pas t'y connecter s'il n'est pas démarré et opérationnel...


----------



## thiergau (29 Septembre 2011)

tu ne devrais pas partir de chez free tout de suite. Free mobile va bientôt arrivé et en tant que client tu risques d'avoir des avantages sur les prix


----------



## jacchini (1 Octobre 2011)

J'ai vu qq part qu'on pouvait le synchroniser avec un autre fb. Quelques expériences? Je vais essayer chez un copain avant de le renvoyer.
Sinon je quitte free pour la nullité de leur sav. 10 ans de boîte et t'es traité n'importe comment. C'est bon tant pis pour l'hypothétique offre portable.


----------

